# Help - excessive blackheads and hair loss (NOT on tail)



## AlbaFearaidean (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi there again. I have three males (all entire, for now, I'm fixin' to get them castrated soon though), Waylon, Willie and Wallace. The latter one, the albino of the trio, is getting me worried now. He always had those ugly looking blackheads around his neck, but it's been getting worse now. Today I picked him up for another inspection, and was surprised to find out how much more of them he got now, all over his chest and the inside of his front legs, it looks horrible. Of course, I ain't worried about his looks, but his health and well being. And the most frightening thing I saw is that he now is losing some hair on the inside of his left front leg as well. Based on that, and the research I had on the subject, I'm fearing adrenal disease. He is the only one that drinks his own urine of the bunch, he is the most aggressive (I know they need to be fixed for the hormones to go down, but he's way more aggressive than the other two and is the only one that I can't get near my face, because he has and bites hard and viciously) and he has lost some weight, although nothing dramatic yet.

Important to note, because it came in ALL my results concerning blackheads and adrenal disease, that he does NOT have blackheads or hair loss on his tail, at all. His tail is fine, furry and clean. But the blackheads are all over his upper body, going up to the top of his head as well. And since one of my research results included "losing hair on the inside of the legs" as an adrenal disease possible symptom, it got me worried. And the fact that NONE of the other two have blackheads or hair loss whatsoever.

The way it looks, I don't think it can be normal. It's getting worse, way worse. So, that is why I decided to post here, and include pictures of him, focusing on the aforementioned blackheads. Please, I would appreciate any feedback. Look at the pictures. Should I hurry to the vet, or is that normal stuff and I am overreacting?

If it is adrenal disease, any idea how much the surgery would cost? I ain't crying about money on my pet's health, I would sell anything I have for his own well being. I just would like to have an idea, so I know how much I might have to save or borrow on a loan. Thank you.









It's a lot worse than it looks on camera, the blackheads (if that's what they are called), are very nasty looking, very big and are spreading all over, from being just a few here and there to being present all over his upper body, now being more concentrated on his cheat and inside area of his legs. They are so much that his chest fur has darkened, due the visible blackheads underneath. Just about every single follicle of fur there is bundled up and covered with massive blackheads.









Hard to capture on camera, but he's got pronounced hair loss on the whole of his left front leg.









A picture of his chest, the most affected area, near the arms. But they are present all over, just especially horrible and more pronounced on that general area.

SO YES, PLEASE HELP ME, FOLKS!!!


----------

